# Learning Music Online?



## Edwardmk

Hey There, I'm Interested to learn music but due to being busy in different stuff I'm unable to learn music we don't really have any good music learning center here so what should i do now? :/


----------



## HeneryT

You are interested to learn music or any instrument like guitar or Piano?


----------



## Edwardmk

Thanks for your Reply I'm looking to learn Singing for now I will move toward other instruments later on


----------



## HeneryT

Well Mainly I suggest you to go visit Music Training Institutes Near you,
But If you are living in the areas where Learning Music is quite hard and Very Expensive then I suggest you to Learn Music Online.

Its 2018 every thing is going toward digital so you can even learn Music online.
There are lots of sources to learn Music I one Best I know is Singing Life

Singing Life is platform where you can find tutorial to learn Music Online, You can Find Reviews for Musical Instruments.
Selecting best Musical Instrument is one of the important task so you can decide which instrument you should use by checking review of all instruments.
I had great Experience with Singing-Life and helped me alot to learn music when I was new.
Hope so you are going to learn alot.
Best of Luck with your Music Career and don't forgot to share your experience with Singling Life.


----------



## Rogerx

Edwardmk said:


> Thanks for your Reply I'm looking to learn Singing for now I will move toward other instruments later on


You need to have a voice teacher, no other way really is good enough otherwise.


----------



## Edwardmk

HeneryT said:


> Well Mainly I suggest you to go visit Music Training Institutes Near you,
> But If you are living in the areas where Learning Music is quite hard and Very Expensive then I suggest you to Learn Music Online.
> 
> Its 2018 every thing is going toward digital so you can even learn Music online.
> There are lots of sources to learn Music I one Best I know is Singing Life
> 
> Singing Life is platform where you can find tutorial to learn Music Online, You can Find Reviews for Musical Instruments.
> Selecting best Musical Instrument is one of the important task so you can decide which instrument you should use by checking review of all instruments.
> I had great Experience with Singing-Life and helped me alot to learn music when I was new.
> Hope so you are going to learn alot.
> Best of Luck with your Music Career and don't forgot to share your experience with Singling Life.


Thanks Let me have a look on it
btw is it free?


----------



## Edwardmk

Rogerx said:


> You need to have a voice teacher, no other way really is good enough otherwise.


But teachers in my area are quite expensive and due to my busy schedule I would not be able to attend the classes most of time :/


----------



## Rogerx

Edwardmk said:


> But teachers in my area are quite expensive and due to my busy schedule I would not be able to attend the classes most of time :/


Perhaps try a choir in the evening, see what you can learn there. You need basics .


----------



## Edwardmk

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps try a choir in the evening, see what you can learn there. You need basics .


seems good to me Thanks I will have a look on it as well


----------



## HeneryT

Edwardmk said:


> Thanks Let me have a look on it
> btw is it free?


No it is not free but somehow it is at very low cost..! the product which i bought from them was superior singing method.


----------

